# Mating Photos - P. irminia



## becca81 (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had a bit of trouble mating my female _P. irminia_ with Surena's male.  On prior attempts, my girl seemed to think Surena's boy looked more like a snack than a date.  I paired them again this evening and something finally clicked!  

The whole thing took about an hour (getting him to figure out which way to go, etc.) and was fascinating to watch.

Of course, I took lots of pictures.   

Here's the male finally making his way over to her enclosure (for the longest time he didn't want to leave the transfer container):






As soon as he realized where he was, he almost immediately began drumming.  A few moments later, the female came out of the webbing at the opposite end of the container and also began drumming.






They finally found one another and both appeared very eager to mate.  I saw no defensiveness/aggressiveness from either one of them - my female was unusually laid-back (heh, literally and figuratively  ):






























They paired 3 different times.  Each time, the male drummed first, then got her into position before (appearing to) drum on her underside before the insertions.  The female only returned the drumming before the first mating - she did not return on the 2nd or 3rd, but got into position each time and appeared to be a willing participate.

The female finally turned away and retreated and I shooed the male (a bit unwillingly) back into the transfer container.  I estimate the actual mating time (while they were together) at about 30 minutes - much longer than any other pairings I've watched.


----------



## spideyboy (Dec 30, 2005)

nice pics. i just sent my male irminia on a breeding loan...hopefully we'll both have success. :clap:  

-jared


----------



## surena (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice job Becca. That is a very beautiful female you have there. I hope for lots of little slings


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats mate! Now did you put some Barry white on to set the mood? lol


----------



## David_F (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats on the mating, Becca, and good luck for an eggsac.  Great pics.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 30, 2005)

Post pics of the s'lings when they emerge!


----------



## Alissa (Jan 3, 2006)

beautiful pictures!

were they hard to get without disturbing the t's?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 3, 2006)

Alissa said:
			
		

> beautiful pictures!
> 
> were they hard to get without disturbing the t's?


Thank you.    Not at all - the top of the female's container was open and they were near the edge.  They were so, um, occupied I don't think they even noticed me.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice Becca...keep me in mind if you get any.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 28, 2006)

Update - I'm not sure if this means anything or not, but I noticed a couple of days ago that the female completely re-did her webbing, closing it almost completely off.


----------



## death66 (Jan 28, 2006)

looks like a very good sign to me!!! thanx for the update...


----------



## matty J (Jan 28, 2006)

Great pics!!

Hope you get a fat sac.

I just recently witnessed my first mating, a pair of G.rosea. What a sight to see, it was just the coolest thing ever.


----------



## common spider (Jan 28, 2006)

That looks very good I think that you are going to find a eggsack soon.



Good luck.


----------



## ZOKU (Jan 28, 2006)

Good luck with this, Becca!!  I hope you get a successful sac...


----------



## Gesticulator (Jan 28, 2006)

Awsome pictures, Becca...fascinating! I have yet to attempt breeding . Some of my ladies have been "propositioned", but I don't feel knowledgeable enough to try breeding.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I hope you get a great egg sack.

I heard this species is FAST. How did you contain them? Were the containers inside a bath tub? Were you concerned they could bite you?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 28, 2006)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I hope you get a great egg sack.
> 
> I heard this species is FAST. How did you contain them? Were the containers inside a bath tub? Were you concerned they could bite you?


They are typically fast, but both the male and female were very subdued - from what I could tell, there was only one thing on their mind.  

I had them in my kitchen floor with doors closed - if one had run out, I would have had room to catch them (I've had to do it before and this way has worked well when they do get out).


----------



## smof (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats, good luck and nice pics :clap: Your female is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats a good sign Bec! I wish you the best with them!


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats Becca!!!! I hope you get a nice big fat healthy eggsac full of babies. :clap:


----------



## murinuz (Jan 29, 2006)

gratz! 
I wish you hundreds of little creatures in sack 
nice pics..


----------



## king7 (Jan 29, 2006)

great pics and the best of luck to you


----------



## MindUtopia (Jan 29, 2006)

Your female is beautiful!!  Good luck on a sac!


----------



## tarsier (Jan 29, 2006)

wow!!!! congratulations


----------



## Vys (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty creatures.
The female is called Kelvin?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice photos Becca, best of luck with an eggsac.:clap:


----------



## becca81 (Jan 30, 2006)

Vys said:
			
		

> Pretty creatures.
> The female is called Kelvin?


Heh, yes.    All of my spiders are "named" after a scientist (last name).


----------



## smof (Jan 30, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Heh, yes.    All of my spiders are "named" after a scientist (last name).


That's a cool idea. Is itone of yours that's called Darwin? I may name my next T Schrodinger  (I don't know how to do umlauts :? )


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice picture documentation Becca. Good luck with the breeding....hopefully my attempt will go as well as yours has.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope you don't mind Becca but I didn't want to start another thread for this, Surena's male with my 2 females...
First my proven breeder sacs the last 2 years from this girl







And then my new breeder, have had her since she was around an inch and a half and she is finally ready to go...







Greg


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 12, 2006)

congrats both *Bearskin* and *Becca*

Im hoping a good result with the male I send soon ... im upset, this species is AWESOME Im hoping a lot of babys  

Good luck both


----------



## becca81 (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats, Bearskin!  Looks great!  

My female is still holed up and has made a hide/retreat underneath her waterdish - taken all the substrate out and is buried underneath.  

If all goes well, Surena's going to have his hands full... 

Good luck!


----------



## MRL (Feb 12, 2006)

hey bearskin, nice pictures - how long did it take that girl to mature from 1.5"?


----------



## evilarachnid (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice breeding pics  Good Luck


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 12, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Congrats, Bearskin!  Looks great!
> 
> My female is still holed up and has made a hide/retreat underneath her waterdish - taken all the substrate out and is buried underneath.
> 
> ...


Thanks...
I think if all goes as planned he will have and irminia overload  

@ MRL:  She was pretty slow growing for an arboreal, I have had her for about 2 years maybe a little more...


----------



## surena (Feb 16, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> If all goes well, Surena's going to have his hands full...



I like to have my hands full.. overload is even better  

Thanks guys for the great work.


----------



## becca81 (Feb 20, 2006)

Look what I found tonight!!


----------



## OldHag (Feb 20, 2006)

OOOO YAY!!!! I hope you get many many wee babies!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice Becca I hope to have two to follow in her footsteps...


----------



## becca81 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Very nice Becca I hope to have two to follow in her footsteps...


Thanks - it wasn't very long at all in between mating and sac - I thought it'd be a LOT longer!


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 21, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Thanks - it wasn't very long at all in between mating and sac - I thought it'd be a LOT longer!


You just never know :? ? I have had them make sacs with in a week of breeding and others that took all most a year after there mating but 3-5 months seems to be the most common...


----------



## becca81 (Mar 23, 2006)

Eggsac was eaten last night.


----------



## David_F (Mar 23, 2006)

Dang, sorry to hear that, Becca.  Hopefully she'll drop another sac for you.  Better luck next time.


----------



## becca81 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, David, I hope so...

I'm going to keep feeding her and just hope for a second sac.  She's not very far into the molt cycle, so hopefully all will go well.  She certainly has a nice, plump abdomen now...  

Bearskin - how are your females doing?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am sorry about your irminia sac  my female did that to me a couple years back... Nothing from my girls yet but they are still eating like pigs but can't say I really know if they look gravid or not because I have not really been able to get a good look at them, on another note though I have a cambridgei that looks like she is ready to pop and then got some first instar cambridgei living with mother over at a friends house, I am 1/3 owner of that...


----------



## surena (Apr 19, 2006)

*My Psalmopoeus irminia (SUN TIGER) made an eggsac today *

I hope its ok to post this here Becca.
My female made an eggsac today.  She was bred with the same male in this post (which also happened to be my male). Now it's Greg's turn  
sorry the picture is not very clear, I didn't want to disturb her too much. This the 3rd eggsac for me so far this month.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 19, 2006)

Of course, Surena!  I'm sure your male would love this thread - documentation of all his sexual escapades - with photos!  

Congrats on the sac!  I hope it turns out well!

Becca


----------



## surena (Apr 19, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Of course, Surena!  I'm sure your male would love this thread - documentation of all his sexual escapades - with photos!
> 
> Congrats on the sac!  I hope it turns out well!
> 
> Becca


Thanks Becca,
He didn't go to waste for sure !


I have another female that was also mated with him, and I'm waiting for her to lay an eggsac, as she has webbed up her enclosure and also looks graved.

It is amazing that she laid that only after she was mated less than a month and half ago.


----------



## Bearskin10 (May 4, 2006)

surena said:
			
		

> I hope its ok to post this here Becca.
> My female made an eggsac today.  She was bred with the same male in this post (which also happened to be my male). Now it's Greg's turn
> sorry the picture is not very clear, I didn't want to disturb her too much. This the 3rd eggsac for me so far this month.


Well, here we go it's is my turn now... Quick shot focused on the web in the foreground but you get the idea... 







This sac is from the smaller of my 2 females (her first mating) bred with Surena's male, now just waiting for my larger old faithful girl to drop now...  

Greg


----------



## surena (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Greg  :clap: :clap: . I have pulled my eggsac now, and it is in a hammock style incubator.


----------



## Bearskin10 (May 29, 2006)

Hey Surena I just pulled the first sac from the smaller female and all looks to be pretty good, looks to be around 50 L'eggs







Nothing to do with this thread but I thought it was a cool pic and you might enjoy it... Lot of little baby cambridgei...







Greg


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2006)

congrats on both succes !! Never enough _Psalmopoeus_ sp.!


----------



## GQ. (May 30, 2006)

Bearskin,

     Congratulations!  How many days did you wait to pull the eggsack?  I have a P. irminia sitting on a sack right now.  I'm planning on pulling her sack on day 30.  I also have a second larger female that was mated last week.  With a little luck I'll have an eggsack out of her too.  

Thanks!
Gilbert


----------



## Bearskin10 (May 30, 2006)

Hey GQ,
I pulled it at 26 days, I do normally wait until 30-35 days but just got a little bug to yank this one early and am happy they were not still just eggs, I have one more irminia sac 5 days behind this one and am planning on waiting a few days past 30 to pull it...
Good luck with your sac... Greg


----------



## becca81 (May 30, 2006)

Congrats Greg!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ParabuthusKing (May 30, 2006)

*P. irminia rock!!*

Hey,... if any of y'all want to get rid of a few slings this is one of my favorite species of tarantulas and I just recenlty got a 3/4 inch sling that wants friends to keep him company and hopefully breed with in the distant future,.. good luck with the egg sacs and babies and SERIOUSLY.. keep me on the list for some slings if at all possible.. thanks and have a great day.. NAte


----------



## GQ. (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Bearskin!  I appreciate the input.  Best of luck with of those wonderful spiderlings.


----------

